# When is it time to stop shopping in Juniors?



## CantAffordMAC (Oct 5, 2007)

LoL. I'm only 18 so i think I have a few more years in the juniors department. Is there a certain time when you should move onto Woman's clothing? Is it just when the clothes don't fit right, or when the styles get too juvenile?

A place like Kohl's is probably the best option...because a lot of their juniors clothes aren't young, they're just plain and simple. My sister is 29 and sometimes she still picks up stuff from the juniors section @ Kohl's. Or she'll wear some of my clothes.


----------



## Hilly (Oct 5, 2007)

ohhh what a great question lol. I still see myself glancing at juniors, but I gave it up once I finished college. I mean if there is something I love, ill get it, but when I need clothes, I shop in misses or whatever...or general stores like GAP, Old navy, limited.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Oct 5, 2007)

I still shop in juniors and I'm 20. After 24 I don't think it's as appropriate as it once was.


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 5, 2007)

Shopping in juniors is ok as long as the clothes aren't crazy super trendy, and they fit well. *shrug* Cute blazers, cute jeans/shoes/accessories etc. aren't defined by the age of the wearer.


----------



## AppleDiva (Oct 5, 2007)

When you want to be taken seriously as a mature adult woman.   

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_LoL. I'm only 18 so i think I have a few more years in the juniors department. Is there a certain time when you should move onto Woman's clothing? Is it just when the clothes don't fit right, or when the styles get too juvenile?

A place like Kohl's is probably the best option...because a lot of their juniors clothes aren't young, they're just plain and simple. My sister is 29 and sometimes she still picks up stuff from the juniors section @ Kohl's. Or she'll wear some of my clothes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## janelovesyou (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm 22 and I don't shop in the Juniors section at all. But that is because I don't feel like my body type is made for Juniors sizing. I think you can still get some pieces from juniors if it's not something that makes you look like you're 15. Truth be told, some of the new styles that are out that all women wear are made in juniors sizes and they're just less expensive. It's all about the style of the clothing rather than the department.

Now, it's obvious the baby tees that say "I kissed ur boyfriend" shouldn't be worn after about 17 probably (or ever).


----------



## Cosmopolitics (Oct 5, 2007)

It really depends on what the style of clothing is. I see a lot of pieces in the juniors' section that can worn by almost anyone regardless of age. Stuff like jeans (the misses' section primarily has very unflattering cuts of jeans), polo shirts, and nice button-up shirts are timeless.

But yes, there is a time to give up those "I've got attitude" and "My boyfriend is cuter than yours" tshirts. I saw a woman in her thirties or fourties wearing one of those and it just...didn't work. At all. Hell, they'd look awkward on me and I'm 21!


----------



## xIxSkyDancerxIx (Oct 5, 2007)

Depends on the clothes.. I shop there and I've never liked screen tees with the sayings on them, but for me the misses clothes aren't appealing to me so I shop in juniors lol. 

But my mom will take some of my clothing (the ones that fit her) and wear them to work and everyone likes it, and she's in her mid-40's. lol.


----------



## StArCaNdY (Oct 5, 2007)

I've been getting rid of all my "juniors" clothing that looks childish or not figure flattering. Some junior departments do have mature clothing that's classy. I love Savvy at Nordstrom. But once you're out of school and working in the professional world, its time to upgrade to womens.


----------



## lanise1328 (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm 26 and I'm just 100 lbs (Post Baby) LOL....
I still shop in Jrs because they fit me right. I'm very, very petite and depending on the brand I can't even wear a womens 0.  I don't at all look like a kid or in high school. I think you have to know how to JaZzY it up!


----------



## noahlowryfan (Oct 5, 2007)

when you turn 20.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 5, 2007)

Depends on what look yr goin for. I'm 24 and I still buy shirts and stuff for work... But like dresses and pants, skirts etc. I shop in the misses section.

But it depends still on what store u go to, cuz sum say "juniors" and others say "misses" 

I'm trying to let the jr's section go tho... I am 24 after all


----------



## 3jane (Oct 5, 2007)

I stopped around when I graduated high school.  Sure it's possible to find some ok basics, but I mostly gravitated away because I found other clothes more interesting, not because I felt I had to look/dress older.


----------



## Indigowaters (Oct 5, 2007)

I think when where you're going requires a more mature look. Work, events, etc. If you're going to more "grown up" events, it's time to look for things that fit that lifestyle. I think concerts and fun places (themeparks, bowling, etc.) are ok, but when you want to be taken seriously, look more into other clothing.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Oct 5, 2007)

i think it can depend alot...
i guess its up to you.
If you can make it work, go for it!
I imagine when im around 25ish i will give it up and move on to more sophisticated stores.


----------



## xbrookecorex (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm 21 and still get all my clothes from juniors because they FIT ME RIGHT. Especially pants, I have a huge ass but a fairly small waist, and the 'trendy ghetto fabulous pants' just FIT my body type well. As far as shirts go, who cares where it came from as long as it doesn't have a dumb slogan or a box of skittles on it.


----------



## eastsidesunset (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm 23 going on 24 and still shop in the Juniors section. Juniors sections tend to have the trendy items, and if I like it and don't look like a jackass in it, then I get it. I don't think that there's an age where you have to go "OK, I'm a grown up and can no longer shop at x, y, and z". I think that as long as you aren't dressing like a 13 year old, then buy what you want from wherever makes you happiest. Though if you're going to be in the professional world, you do have to have "grown up" clothes, but who's to say you can't bust out that fun tee on the weekends?


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 6, 2007)

"Is it just when the clothes don't fit right, or when the styles get too juvenile?"

I say, "Yes" on both of these.


----------



## AlliSwan (Oct 6, 2007)

In my experience, most juniors' clothing isn't made as well as items found in womens' stores/departments. For example, Forever 21 vs. Express. You're paying not just for an adult style and fit but for quality as well. For trendy, must-have-and-wear-once items, I will sometimes shop the junior's section...but I often end up disappointed or with buyer's remorse. 

Also...I will (occasionally) shop at Abercrombie kids or Hollister because it's cheaper than Abercrombie or Ruehl, but I only buy BASIC BASIC items like solid tanks. 

I've been clothing (and quality) obsessed since my early high school years, so maybe I'm biased, but I think if it's obvious it's from a juniors department, stay away at any age. 

Of course there are some exceptions. My friend and I were walking through the mall years ago and saw a woman in her early 40s going into Wet Seal and I said, "please shoot me if you ever see me going in there at that age." To which my friend replied, "My mom shops there all the time." OOPS.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Oct 6, 2007)

When you can't fit the clothes. Certain styles, though, are too immature for some people (actually, I don't care them regardless of age). Stuff like writing on the butt of pants, etc. I've found some great basic t-shirts (no writing) in the Juniors department.

Certain shops, IMO, are ambiguous when it comes to who should wear them. Stuff from the Gap chains, Express, etc. are shops I still visit and I've been shopping there since I was shopping Juniors department in stores. Part of the problem I have the Juniors department in a lot of stores is that it's this nasty feeling polyester. It just feels cheap, IMO. I was never a fan of it, though


----------



## Kuuipo (Oct 6, 2007)

When you don't fit the clothes. There is always gonna be a fifty year old woman who wears size three and shops in the juniors for a pair of pants, and there's always gonna be a teenager in misses or women's. Its a size,a fit,not a rite of passage.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Oct 6, 2007)

I just get jeans and pants there since I still fit into them and they fit me well. I would never buy a "blondes have more fun, i stole your boyfriend etc" kind of shirt. Nothing too young. Just basics.


----------



## aziajs (Oct 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_Certain shops, IMO, are ambiguous when it comes to who should wear them. Stuff from the Gap chains, Express, etc. are shops I still visit and I've been shopping there since I was shopping Juniors department in stores._

 
I agree.  I haven't shopped in a department store for clothing since I was in high school (and then I wore baggy jeans and t-shirts).  Since I started buying and paying for my own clothes I have always shopped at Gap, The Limited, Express, Banana Republic, etc.  The items at those stores straddle the line between youth and maturity.  I have always had a simple style so it's worked for me.  I noticed that as I got older it was pretty much The Limited, then Banana Republic...and Gap for tees, tanks, and jeans.  

I think as you get older it's time to let go of some of the things you would have worn before.  For instance, I'm 27.  You probably won't see me wearing the same types of things I wore at 20, 21, 22.  There were things I thought were cute and they were for a 21 year old.  But whether it's the cut, style or quality alot of that will never be worn again.  When I get 40 I won't wear the things that I wear now.


----------



## redambition (Oct 7, 2007)

i buy a mix of clothes from both, and i'm 24. i can see myself levitating more towards the womens section now though, rather than just sticking to the misses area. in the past year or so i've really started accepting that the women's section does have nice clothes too.

when it comes to jeans, i buy them from a specialty store that stocks lucky.


----------



## d_flawless (Oct 7, 2007)

i don't really think it makes a difference if the clothes fit and work for your style. i always see a ton of more "career" looking options in the juniors dept., because i think designers are catching on that younger people actually have lives outside just your jeans and tees basics for school and stuff. i am almost 20 and still shop in the juniors section at like nordstrom and macy's for tops, jackets, whatever. they're cheaper than the women's section and i don't dress all "teeny bopper" anyway, so why not? i have to laugh because i actually shop in the little girl section once in a while for shoes because i have such small feet (i can squeeze into a 5, it's pretty exciting) and wonder if people think i'm shopping for myself.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Oct 7, 2007)

if Stacy London or Clinton reads this, they might tell some of you "you're too old to shop at the Juniors section."


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks everyone. I think its pretty obvious that if you're 25 wearing a "don't you wish your girlfriend was hot like me" t-shirt, then everyone will pretty much have an opinion that you're immature.

I agree with those who said that a lot of Juniors' clothing is changing. A lot of it is still young, but I see a lot of button-up shirts, slacks, suits, etc. I always shop at Kohl's or Burlington Coat Factory, especially when I was in school, because they had so many dress pants and career type clothes (actually BCF has a rack of "career pants" lol) Which are stylish but not young at all. I tried on a lot of size 10 jeans that fit me so weird--kind of tight on the waist but way too baggy everywhere else. 

I don't think its a good look when older women wear juniors clothes. Theres a client that comes into my salon and wears the shortest shorts and purple glittery butterfly shirts and Claire's jewelry ALL THE TIME. ugh...


----------



## prettipolish (Oct 17, 2007)

I stopped buying stuff when I was 10.
then again I'm more of a tee shirts + sweats kind of person


----------



## Katura (Oct 19, 2007)

It's about what fits. And what looks situation approriate (ie: work/play/etc.)

I wear a 00 in womens pants...which is IMPOSSIBLE to find. pants are always from the petites or juniors...

It's about what looks right.


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Oct 19, 2007)

not sure what americans class as 'juniors' but our childrens go up to age 16 i think not sure what the clothing companies class as age 16 but those children must surely be obese, i stopped shopping there at about 12/13 'womens' clothes just fit 100% better


----------



## n_c (Oct 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Shopping in juniors is ok as long as the clothes aren't crazy super trendy, and they fit well. *shrug* Cute blazers, cute jeans/shoes/accessories etc. aren't defined by the age of the wearer._

 
I completely agree with you, Im 26 btw and I have a variety.


----------



## redambition (Oct 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *noahlowryfan* 

 
_if Stacy London or Clinton reads this, they might tell some of you "you're too old to shop at the Juniors section."_

 
who? *confused*

are they like Trinny and Susanna? (Brit what not to wear)


----------



## xsnowwhite (Oct 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *redambition* 

 
_who? *confused*

are they like Trinny and Susanna? (Brit what not to wear)_

 
yeah!


----------



## Beauty Mark (Oct 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *as_cute_as_pie* 

 
_not sure what americans class as 'juniors' but our childrens go up to age 16 i think not sure what the clothing companies class as age 16 but those children must surely be obese, i stopped shopping there at about 12/13 'womens' clothes just fit 100% better_

 
Juniors section is for teenagers (about 12/13) to about 19-20, I believe.


----------



## msmack (Oct 20, 2007)

lol I shop in the 'Junior Trendsetters' dept. at Winner's all the time! Who cares if it's juniors? I find awesome stuff there all the time! I'd wayyy rather pay $100 for a coat in Jr. Dept. than pay $140 in ladies wear (if ya know what I mean)! I also shop for clothes in the boys dept...I look for hoodies for 'husky boys'!


----------



## MsCocoa (Oct 20, 2007)

I'd say when it doesn't fit, here in the UK you tend to find childrens items identical to the adults so if it fits you can make a saving ie; a leather jacket for nearly 1/2 the price, on the other hand trousers and jeans don't fit aswell as womens do and there will be things that shouldn't be worn by anyone over a certain age.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Oct 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *msmack* 

 
_lol I shop in the 'Junior Trendsetters' dept. at Winner's all the time! Who cares if it's juniors? I find awesome stuff there all the time! I'd wayyy rather pay $100 for a coat in Jr. Dept. than pay $140 in ladies wear (if ya know what I mean)! I also shop for clothes in the boys dept...I look for hoodies for 'husky boys'!_

 
lol I wear my boyfriends hoodies all the time. He's a "husky" boy (5'10 and 230 lbs.) and his clothes are so big on me. I love it lol.


----------



## Feytr (Nov 11, 2007)

Depends.  I don't think any woman should be wearing trendy made-for-juniors clothing (i.e. tshirts with words like BRAT or PRINCESS).

I'm 21 and I buy junior sized jeans, because 1) I'm short and they don't require hemming 2) I have a small build, so I still fit in size 12-14 girl's jeans 3) it saves me money, especially when I find 7 for all mankind or True Religion jeans.


----------



## jenii (Nov 12, 2007)

My sister's 38, and she still shops in the juniors section sometimes. It just depends on what you buy. She obviously stays away from the looks that are "juvenile," and opts for simpler things. Nothing too bling-blingy.


----------



## Anita (Nov 25, 2007)

ummm, I'm 32 and still buy everything in the juniors! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wear a size 3 in jeans. When I look at the women's section, alot of times it looks so "old lady". Not being mean, it's just not my style. And the sizes don't fit me in the women's section. For work I shop at places like Bebe or Express.


----------



## Beautiful (Mar 6, 2008)

I would say around 22/23. But that's when I stopped shopping in those stores so much (ie. Macy's). Now, I shop more in stores like Nordstroms so that I can get better quality clothes that are even better trend wise, etc. than the clothes in the Juniors dept at stores like Macy's. I may get one or two pieces from the Junior's dept at Nordstroms every once in a while, ubt only the trendy ones and they fit me b/c I am like a size 0.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 6, 2008)

I still shop in the juniors section. I can often find an exact replica of a designer piece but for half the price.  It really depends on what you buy. I've seen things that would be way too mature for me and then i've seen things that scream 14 year old.  (i'm 27)


----------



## Lip_gloss_whore (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm 26, and I always shop in the juniors section because the clothes are cuter and they are more flattering on my figure but for my work clothing I mainly shop in the misses section..... I don't think there should be age limitation I just buy what fits me the best.


----------



## Lip_gloss_whore (Mar 6, 2008)

*I'm 26, and I always shop in the juniors section because the clothes are cuter and they are more flattering on my figure but for my work clothing I mainly shop in the misses section..... I don't think there should be age limitation I just buy what fits me the best.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Mar 6, 2008)

I am 27 and I still shop in the juniors section


----------



## alwaysbella (Mar 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_I am 27 and I still shop in the juniors section 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
hehehe, me too!


----------



## Obreathemykiss (Mar 6, 2008)

I still shop in juniors sometimes too.  I think you should buy whatever suits your style and go from there...like the others mentioned, I don't think it's appropriate to dress like a child, but I find there are really classy and sassy clothes in the juniors section.  I especially love my TJMaxx and Marshall's.  I shop in misses too, but sometimes I feel like I look too grown up!


----------



## Divinity (Mar 6, 2008)

The juniors department carries the clothes that fit, therefore this is where I shop; and as long as it's not the juniors department at JCPenny, there is a great selection of work and play wear.  I don't know about the Penny's anywhere else, but everyone I come across is totally ghetto.


----------



## zabbazooey (Mar 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Divinity* 

 
_The juniors department carries the clothes that fit, therefore this is where I shop; and as long as it's not the juniors department at JCPenny, there is a great selection of work and play wear.  I don't know about the Penny's anywhere else, but everyone I come across is totally ghetto._

 




I had to LOL....this is sooooo true.


----------



## -moonflower- (Mar 22, 2008)

Things like this make me so glad I don't live in the US. I think this would just make my head explode, if I was expected to stop shopping in a certain section at a certain age.
Here from around the age of 11/12 onwards, everyone just shops in the same place. Most shops near me don't even have a 'workplace/office clothes' section, everythings just thrown together. It makes it much easier, imo. Of course, there are a few clothes shops aimed a teens, but here at least, no one really pays much attention to that. Like, me(16) and my mum
(40's) and my sister(26) all tend to shop in the same places and 'borrow'(steal) each others clothes. 
Much less head-wrecking.


----------



## Kalico (Mar 24, 2008)

I can't even remember when I stopped shopping in the junior's section. It hasn't occurred to me... I don't think I've even looked at the junior's section since I was 13. But I "developed" really young and always tried to looked older than I was!


----------



## GlossyAbby (Mar 24, 2008)

this is a good thread! I still shop some items on the juniors section. But I also have my business clothes that I wear to work everyday... And I do have funny saying t shirts that I wear on the weekend for a casual day at home... no i kissed your boyfriend ones though ha .


----------



## KikiB (Mar 30, 2008)

Well I used to rely on the juniors sections, namely JcPenney, for clothes...try and get as many items as possible on clearances. I was always conscientous of my body type though-nothing that bares the midriff and nothing that is too low-rise or short. Now that I work in a mall, I shop a lot of different stores. There's one store called Papaya which is obviously geared towards younger people, with plenty of those "Your Boyfriend Likes Me" HOH-knockoff shirts, but they also have a ton of work clothes for me and lots of cute dresses for next to nothing. I shop Express on their clearance sales because the quality is amazing-I'd rather pay $10 for one of their basic bra camisoles because it fits well, doesn't itch, and doesn't unravel in the wash. (I got the gold Versace-inspired dress from Holiday for $21...marked down from $150) I am the queen of the clearance racks, especially at A&F. I can tell a big difference between them and Hollister...the shirts are much more comfortable, they shrink less, and they are not as small (not to mention velvet taping in the polos!). I admit, I did buy a shirt from there that said "I am SO worth it" but it was for the irony and hilarity factor. I own a ton of VS Pink shirts as well, since they are the most comfortable tees out there. Well after not having been into a JcPenney's in well over a year, I went in a couple of months ago and the juniors department was all Southpole and that kinda stuff which is NOT my style. The Bon's juniors department is the same, with Baby Phat, Dereon, Apple Bottoms, etc. (we Seattleites still refer to Macy's as The Bon) Occasionally, I could maybe find a good deal. For now, I will stick to just getting clearance fuzzy socks and Soffe shorts at JcPenney's (or maybe a cute swimsuit).

I tend though to get a lot of my basics at Aeropostale. I can get a complete work outfit there for $25 (between the $10 polos and the skinny capris that are usually $15 on sale), their polos fit me the best (I have a slightly curvy figure and I like to show it off tastefully), the clearances are insane, and many items are things that my mom, who is 52, could wear. Not too many logos (and the ones they have are done well or are very discreet) and great sizing.

And I'm 19 BTW


----------



## lipstik (Apr 10, 2008)

I think it is all about fit and form. I am well past high school but I am still the same size so I do buy size 0 pants at Express when I need basic black pants in a hurry since these come in short/regular/long lengths and don't need to be altered. 

No "I kissed your boyfriend" or trendy baby tees for me though. My husband wouldn't like it too much, LOL!


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 10, 2008)

I see myself still shopping in the Juniors department until I'm an old lady 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Unfortunatly, a lot of clothes in the womens, misses and petites departments are so boring and plain.


----------



## _ohmygosh (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm 18 now, and i've stopped shopping in juniors when round the start of highschool (13)..

but then again, I don't really shop in department stores, a bit boring, i like my boutiques!


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 21, 2008)

If they fit me, i'd wear juniors.. I'm 25 and don't like the women's section and often looking longingly at the juniors. it's easy to say at the age of 20 that you'll stop in five years but keep in mind that one never feels old. Sure, I wouldn't wear anything silly but I don't like mature clothes yet. I always look very pulled together and professional but I do like to stay trendy.


----------

